# VA Meet n' Greet March 9th



## Erikb3113

Just wanted to split it off just in case anyone was not following the old thread. 

I will be hosting a gathering in Manassas, Va. on March 9th. I really hope everyone can make it on that day, but the date is firm. Details will follow, just want to get the ball rolling. So who is coming?


----------



## ridinshotgun

I'll be there.


----------



## Jtsfrogs

I'm in MD but if its cool me and my wife would like to come


----------



## froggie too

I have a prior engagemant in the morning, on the 9 of March. If the meeting is after 2:30p.m. I may be able to attend.


----------



## Erikb3113

Of course! No SuperBowl gloating tho


----------



## Erikb3113

froggie too said:


> I have a prior engagemant in the morning, on the 9 of March. If the meeting is after 2:30p.m. I may be able to attend.


I hope we are still kicking at 2:30...I'll hold everyone hostage til you get here


----------



## Jtsfrogs

I'm a die hard redskins fan so no gloating from me lol


----------



## mrzoggs

I will try my best to make it there.


----------



## Erikb3113

There is a 60-70$/night days inn across the street. We can do dinner!


----------



## Erikb3113

I really need to stay off the computer when drinking rum. haha come stay in sunny Manassas, visit our local (just opened) Wal-Mart!


----------



## Erikb3113

getting closer


----------



## Erikb3113

I have *A LOT* of no-see-um netting... if anyone is in need, I got. Also have some ABG.


----------



## mrzoggs

I have a few adult d. suriname cobalts, 6 cobalt froglets, and the breeding pair with their viv for sale. And can also spare some spanish orange isos, dwarf white isos, and have TONS of pink springs.


----------



## ridinshotgun

OK one week away!

Erik what do you need people to bring?


----------



## Armson

Mr. Zoggs

I will take a few pink spring cultures. 




I have white springs available if anyone wants some I will give them away.... Just keep them far away from your other cultures they over run everything. 



I also have other things available but I will have to check to see what I have. 



-Byron


----------



## Jtsfrogs

I will also be attending this meet n greet and I have a bunch of froglets I could bring of anyone is interested.
Frogs I can bring: 
5 byh 1-2 months ootw
2 pumilio eldorados 6 months ootw
8 Patricia 1-2 months ootw 
8 yellow backs 2-3 months ( some reduced pattern )
2 giant orange 3 months ootw
1 alanis 2 months ootw
2 vittatus 10 months ootw
4 western bakhuis 3 months ootw 
4 vanzolini 2-3 months ootw
2 banded imitators 5 months ootw (looks like probable pair)
2 calling varadero males over a year 
8 mint terribilis 3 months ootw
6 leucs 1-2 months ootw 
3 matechos 1-2 months ootw
If anyone is interested in any of these pm me or call me 443-310-2374 to where I will only bring stuff if talked about before. Thanks, James


----------



## Jtsfrogs

I'm also looking for a adult male Patricia


----------



## Erikb3113

I suppose it lacks originality but.....
"Really Close! I guess I should set a time eh? Should we say 1 until when ever? That way no one has to leave too terribly early to get here from down south. I will just be here pacing until you guys get here, so if anyone gets here early no sweat PM ME FOR MY ADDRESS. I will be checking in frequently through the week to answer any Q's. I will be making a few apps, meatballs, pigs in a blanket (my favorite), and will have a few drinks as well. Would be great to have more stuff though, not entirely sure how many people to expect. If i missed anything let me know...Can't wait to meet new faces and see those I've met before again. CLEAN UP TIME! AHHHHHH! "


----------



## CJW

Ill be there! Might want those banded imis...


----------



## Jtsfrogs

OK ill bring them I spoke to Erik and he said feel free for people to bring whatever frogs people want to get rid of


----------



## froggie too

I am interested in the meet.

Meanwhile, I have:

- 20 juvenile and sub-adult Varaderos at $45.00 each. Some of the little guys are 3-5 oow.
- 6 Benidicta for $150.00 each, 2-4 oow.
- 1 proven pair Vanzolini, young, $200 firm for the pair.
- 4 Colons. PM me for info and pricing.

If you are interested in any of these frogs, PM me. Due to a commitment I have on Saturday, I will not be able to get to the meet before 2:30 - 3:00 PM. I will post photos on request. Therefore, I will not bring frogs unless someone has contacted me prior to the meet.


----------



## SutorS

don't think I'll be able to make this one sadly. I've got a match at 1pm here in Richmond. Sounds like it's gonna be a killer meet!


----------



## Jtsfrogs

Is anyone else bringing frogs to the meet this Saturday?


----------



## CJW

I can bring some nikita tinc tads if anyone would be interested.


----------



## Jtsfrogs

What would you want for the tads? I'm also looking for a male Patricia if anyone has one to spare


----------



## Reptileman

I still have (1) adult female leuc and (1) 4 month oow leuc that need new homes. I'm willing to let them go to new homes for the rock bottom price of FREE. PM me!


----------



## SutorS

Any of us here from or within an hour of Richmond? A total bummer I cannot make this one, as I am lookin for some viv supplies and eventually new inhabitants.


----------



## ridinshotgun

SutorS said:


> Any of us here from or within an hour of Richmond? A total bummer I cannot make this one, as I am lookin for some viv supplies and eventually new inhabitants.


I'll be going up and you know where I live! 

If you want something I can pick it up and hold it for you till you can pick it up.


----------



## Nath514

Looks like I can come! Very excited to meet all of you! I will bring some eats!

I have a few Northern Varaiabilis tads I could bring to trade if anyone is interested?


----------



## Erikb3113

SutorS said:


> don't think I'll be able to make this one sadly. I've got a match at 1pm here in Richmond. Sounds like it's gonna be a killer meet!


Noo.......I was hoping for a male intermedius...oh well ...catch you next time


----------



## Erikb3113

And don't forget about plant cuttings, always looking for new stuff....I have lots of fireball broms, as well as a few vines I could cut. Bring your trimmings


----------



## Reptileman

Adult female spoken for... See you all on Saturday!


----------



## SutorS

Erik,
See PM

Really bummed I'm missin this, sounds like it's gonna be an epic meet! Good to know we've got so many in the area - not long ago it seemed like few. 

If anyone has keeps Campana auratus, I have an adult female that is free to a good home. She is the last of my offspring from a trio I had long ago.


----------



## Jtsfrogs

Does anyone have any extra producing hydei or melanogaster cultures ill could buy from you tomorrow?


----------



## froggie too

Due to my previously mentioned commitment that will keep me in the Richmond area into the afternoon, I will not be able to make tomorrow's meet. I am disappointed, as I was looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## Erikb3113

froggie too said:


> Due to my previously mentioned commitment that will keep me in the Richmond area into the afternoon, I will not be able to make tomorrow's meet. I am disappointed, as I was looking forward to seeing everyone there.


This saddens me


----------



## Erikb3113

Where is Blocker Institute? Hoped they would make it


----------



## ridinshotgun

I haven't seen him around for a while.


----------



## Erikb3113

I went shopping and got: port wine cheese and crackers, Pigs'n'Blanket fixins, Meatballs, a 2 liter of Pepsi and Sprite, and paper plates. I have some Miller lite, but I know that is shwill, so BYOBooze if so. Looking forward to meeting you guys. Still lots to do  see you all tomorrow! I should get messages still, but call me if u need anything or have Q's 703-332-9950


----------



## frogface

Erikb3113 said:


> Where is Blocker Institute? Hoped they would make it


Oh, you should definitely send him an email through PM. He was on today. Maybe missed the thread? 

Next time, the NCers will be crashing your party


----------



## SutorS

have a good time today, all!


----------



## Erikb3113

Don't forget if anyone is starting a Build Centerville aquarium has great wood. They are right up the road from me straight up 28. Their address is 13830 Lee Highway 20120

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridinshotgun

Thanks for having us over today Erik. It is always good to put faces with screen names!


----------



## Jtsfrogs

Yeah thanks Erik, it was nice meeting everyone today hopefully ill see some of you at the Richmond reptile show at the end of the month on the 24th


----------



## Glencin

Hey it was nice meeting you guys today! Got the Tinctorius tank up and running today with plants! Thanks Jtsfrogs. Will post pics soon. The frogs are already out alot!


----------



## Jtsfrogs

Good to hear, Brazilian yellow heads are awesome frogs and there colors just get better as they get older


----------



## Erikb3113

Hope everyone had a good time.....I did. Been crushing all the leftover chips.....actually had a bag of ruffles for dinner last night. Look fforward to spring iin richmond

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nath514

Haha, sounds like you are living large  It was awesome to meet everyone!


----------



## ridinshotgun

How about the next meet at my place outside of Richmond sometime in June?


----------



## CJW

ridinshotgun said:


> How about the next meet at my place outside of Richmond sometime in June?


I'm down for that. 

Nice meeting those of you I met, I always enjoy some good frog talk. Thanks again erik for hosting, and for the plants too of course! Your tanks are looking great (and numerous)


----------



## slipperheads

Sounds like it was a good time!

I am living in Antwerp, Belgium at the moment, hope to see you all sometime this summer.

Will


----------



## ridinshotgun

Will you be back by June?


----------



## SutorS

unrelated: couple folks PMd me about a male intermedius. I have 3 of the 4 left and atleast one has began calling since I got the last male out. Anyone local interested?


----------

